# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > المول العام >  كورس امبولات ايفا ولسيون بالصبار لتطويل الشعر15-20سم بالشهر مضمون ومجرب

## nessren200

اليكي سيدتي الجميلة كورس الصبار لتكثيف الشعر وعدم سقوطه وتنبيته من الجذور واطالته بصورة ملحوظه
والنتيجه مضمون 100%



لقد ثبت علميا ان احسن علاج لتساقط الشعر وتنعيمة وتطويلة وتكثيفه وازالة القشرة من الشعر نهائيا :
هو الصبار

ومن اهميتة وفائدته انه يفيد فى المناطق ال خاليه من الشعر او الشعر فيها بيكون خفيف مثل منطقة الشعر من الامام فيقوم بدورة بتنبيت هذي المنطقه والشعر يطلع وينمو فيها من جديد وسوف تلاحظين بنفسك نمو شعر صغير من الامام
حيث ان اغلبيه البنات والسيدات يعانون من هذي المشكلة


اولا..........انبولات ألو ايفا بخلاصة الصبار المركزة لتغذية ومنع تساقط الشعر


انتاج شركة ايفا للمستحضرات الطبية



الصبار المركز الغني ب 12 فيتامين و20 معدن و17 بروتين يغذي الشعر من جذوره وحتى اطرافه فيقويه ويمنع تساقطه ويمنحه نموا صحيا وحيوية ملحوظة الاشراقه جديده امبولات الو ايفا باحتوائها على خلاصة الصبار المركزه توفر العناية المكثفة 

لتغذية الشعر من المنبت وحتى الاطراف
لتقوية الشعر ومنع تساقطه

طريقة الاستعمال



بعد غسل الشعر بالشامبو المناسب تكسر أنبولة الصبار


وتؤخذ محتوياتها الزيت الأخضر وتدلك به فروة الرأس
لمدة 5 دقائق ثم يترك على الشعر


تستعمل كدهان للشعر مرتين اسبوعيا

العلبه 5 امبولات


سعر العبوة 35درهم








ثانيا............لوسيون بالصبار لتطويل الشعر فى الشهر من 15 سم الى 20 سم


و حل للصلع و للشعر الخفيف








و النتيحة بتظهر بعد 10 ايام ان شاء الله

هتلاحظى انه منع التساقط تماما و ان الشعر صار ثقيل و ناعم و غير متقصف

ولكن يجب الاستمرار على الكورس لمدة شهرين وبتشوفي بنفسك كيف النتيجه فعلا رهيبه

شعر طويل ولامع وبيصير كثيف وكل من يشاهدك بيلاحظ فعلا تغير شعرك وانا عن نفسي جربته وما استخدم غير هذا الكورس لشعري انا وبناتي الان



و هو مرخص من وزارة الصحة المصريه و جميع الاطباء يصفونه لتطويل الشعر بطريقة مذهلة

بالفعل سيدتي بتلاحظي الفرق خلال 10 ايام فقط شعرك اتحسن عن الاول والتساقط وقف

ومع الاستمرار لمدة شهرين بتشوفي طولة بنفسك كيف صار طويل وايضا كثيف
وهذا الكورس والله مجرب من قبل بنات كتير والحمد لله ما في احد استخدمة الا لما رجع وطلب مني كورس مره اخرى




طريقة الاستعمال "
نأخذ كمية وفيرة من اللسيون على راحة اليد ونأخذ منها باطراف اصابعنا ونبدأ في تدليك فروة الراس ويلزم التدليك جيدا حتى تمتص الفروة اللسيون ويتخلل خلالها

اما انا طريقتي كالتالي

بقوم بتفريغ اللسيون في عبوة رشاش وارش منها على الجزور في شعري حتى استفيد بكل قطرة من اللسيون واقوم بالتدليك جيدا

استخدم اللسيون يوميا للحصول على نتايج سريعه وملحوظه

اما انبولات الصبار فيتم استخدامها مع اللسيون بس مرتين بالاسبوع فقط


سعر اللسيون 75درهم

الكورس عبارة عن شهرين وخلال الشهرين تحتاجي الي4 عبوات من اللسيون+4علب من انبولات الصبار

يعني الكورس كامل بيكلفك

300درهم لسيون+140درهم انبولات صبار=440درهم الكورس كامل



واتمنى منكم صالح الدعوات
وكل عام انتم بخير يارب

وانا في خدمة الجميع


المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

الفجيرة 
مجموعة زيوت دانة المركزة بالأعشاب الطبيعية... 
أعشاب دانة الخليج الطبيعية للتنعيم الدائـم... 
Golden pools 
بخبرتي- أفضل متجر ل منتجات السليكون الامنة... 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
جمعيات خيرية أو مؤسسات خيرية 
سواتر الرياض 
جدول فعاليات عيد الفطر 2023 قطر وأماكن...

----------


## nessren200

يارب لك الحمد والشكر حتى ترضى وان رضيت لك الحمد والشكر على رضاك وكرمك علي

----------


## @أم حمودي@

موفقه الغلااا

----------


## fiafy

موفقة اختي

----------


## nessren200

يارب لك الحمد والشكر حتى ترضى وان رضيت لك الحمد والشكر على رضاك وكرمك علي

----------


## ام عمار مصر

موفقة يارب

----------


## Rwaan

بتوفيج الغلا 
^^

----------


## nessren200

اللَّهُمَّ إِنَّكَ عَفُوٌّ كَرِيمٌ تُحِبُّ الْعَفْوَ فَاعْفُ عَنِّي

----------


## nessren200

اللَّهُمَّ إِنَّكَ عَفُوٌّ كَرِيمٌ تُحِبُّ الْعَفْوَ فَاعْفُ عَنِّي

----------


## nessren200

اللَّهُمَّ إِنَّكَ عَفُوٌّ كَرِيمٌ تُحِبُّ الْعَفْوَ فَاعْفُ عَنِّي

----------


## nessren200

اللَّهُمَّ إِنَّكَ عَفُوٌّ كَرِيمٌ تُحِبُّ الْعَفْوَ فَاعْفُ عَنِّي

----------


## nessren200

اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفوا عني

----------


## nessren200

اللَّهُمَّ إِنَّكَ عَفُوٌّ كَرِيمٌ تُحِبُّ الْعَفْوَ فَاعْفُ عَنِّي

----------


## nessren200

اللَّهُمَّ إِنَّكَ عَفُوٌّ كَرِيمٌ تُحِبُّ الْعَفْوَ فَاعْفُ عَنِّي

----------


## nessren200

اللَّهُمَّ إِنَّكَ عَفُوٌّ كَرِيمٌ تُحِبُّ الْعَفْوَ فَاعْفُ عَنِّي

----------


## nessren200

اللَّهُمَّ إِنَّكَ عَفُوٌّ كَرِيمٌ تُحِبُّ الْعَفْوَ فَاعْفُ عَنِّي

----------


## nessren200

0000000000000

----------


## nessren200

(( اللهم انك عفوا تحب العفوا فاعفوا عنا ))

----------


## nessren200

(( اللهم انك عفوا تحب العفوا فاعفوا عنا ))

----------


## nessren200

اللَّهُمَّ إِنَّكَ عَفُوٌّ كَرِيمٌ تُحِبُّ الْعَفْوَ فَاعْفُ عَنِّي

----------


## nessren200

اللَّهُمَّ إِنَّكَ عَفُوٌّ كَرِيمٌ تُحِبُّ الْعَفْوَ فَاعْفُ عَنِّي

----------


## nessren200

-استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله---

---استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله---

اللهم يا ذا الوجه الأكرم و الاسم الاعظم و العطية الجزلى
اللهم اشفيني وعافيني يارب العالمين

----------


## nessren200

-استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله---

---استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله---

اللهم يا ذا الوجه الأكرم و الاسم الاعظم و العطية الجزلى
اللهم اشفيني وعافيني يارب العالمين

----------


## أسرار111

الْلَّهُم لَك الْحَمْد و الَشـكَر كَمَا يَنْبَغـي لِجَلِال وَجْهِكـ وعَظِيـم سُلِطـانَكـ
استغفر الله الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم واتوب إليه

----------


## nessren200

-استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله---

---استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله---

اللهم يا ذا الوجه الأكرم و الاسم الاعظم و العطية الجزلى
اللهم اشفيني وعافيني يارب العالمين

----------


## nessren200

اللَّهُمَّ إِنَّكَ عَفُوٌّ كَرِيمٌ تُحِبُّ الْعَفْوَ فَاعْفُ عَنِّي

----------


## nessren200

اللَّهُمَّ إِنَّكَ عَفُوٌّ كَرِيمٌ تُحِبُّ الْعَفْوَ فَاعْفُ عَنِّي

----------


## nessren200

-استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله---

---استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله---

اللهم يا ذا الوجه الأكرم و الاسم الاعظم و العطية الجزلى
اللهم اشفيني وعافيني يارب العالمين

----------


## nessren200

3..3333333333333333333

----------


## nessren200

يارب لك الحمد والشكر حتى ترضى وان رضيت لك الحمد والشكر على رضاك وكرمك علي

----------


## nessren200

اللَّهُمَّ إِنَّكَ عَفُوٌّ كَرِيمٌ تُحِبُّ الْعَفْوَ فَاعْفُ عَنِّي

----------


## nessren200

اللَّهُمَّ إِنَّكَ عَفُوٌّ كَرِيمٌ تُحِبُّ الْعَفْوَ فَاعْفُ عَنِّي

----------


## nessren200

اللَّهُمَّ إِنَّكَ عَفُوٌّ كَرِيمٌ تُحِبُّ الْعَفْوَ فَاعْفُ عَنِّي

----------


## nessren200

اللَّهُمَّ إِنَّكَ عَفُوٌّ كَرِيمٌ تُحِبُّ الْعَفْوَ فَاعْفُ عَنِّي

----------


## nessren200

اللَّهُمَّ إِنَّكَ عَفُوٌّ كَرِيمٌ تُحِبُّ الْعَفْوَ فَاعْفُ عَنِّي

----------


## nessren200

اللَّهُمَّ إِنَّكَ عَفُوٌّ كَرِيمٌ تُحِبُّ الْعَفْوَ فَاعْفُ عَنِّي

----------


## nessren200

اللَّهُمَّ إِنَّكَ عَفُوٌّ كَرِيمٌ تُحِبُّ الْعَفْوَ فَاعْفُ عَنِّي

----------


## nessren200

اللَّهُمَّ إِنَّكَ عَفُوٌّ كَرِيمٌ تُحِبُّ الْعَفْوَ فَاعْفُ عَنِّي

----------


## nessren200

0000000000000

----------


## nessren200

اللَّهُمَّ إِنَّكَ عَفُوٌّ كَرِيمٌ تُحِبُّ الْعَفْوَ فَاعْفُ عَنِّي

----------


## nessren200

اللَّهُمَّ إِنَّكَ عَفُوٌّ كَرِيمٌ تُحِبُّ الْعَفْوَ فَاعْفُ عَنِّي

----------


## rozee

:Sob7an:

----------


## nessren200

اللَّهُمَّ إِنَّكَ عَفُوٌّ كَرِيمٌ تُحِبُّ الْعَفْوَ فَاعْفُ عَنِّي

----------


## nessren200

-استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله---

---استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله---

اللهم يا ذا الوجه الأكرم و الاسم الاعظم و العطية الجزلى
اللهم اشفيني وعافيني يارب العالمين

----------


## nessren200

-استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله---

---استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله---

اللهم يا ذا الوجه الأكرم و الاسم الاعظم و العطية الجزلى
اللهم اشفيني وعافيني يارب العالمين

----------


## nessren200

-استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله---

---استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله---

اللهم يا ذا الوجه الأكرم و الاسم الاعظم و العطية الجزلى
اللهم اشفيني وعافيني يارب العالمين

----------


## nessren200

-استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله---

---استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله---

اللهم يا ذا الوجه الأكرم و الاسم الاعظم و العطية الجزلى
اللهم اشفيني وعافيني يارب العالمين

----------


## nessren200

-استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله---

---استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله---

اللهم يا ذا الوجه الأكرم و الاسم الاعظم و العطية الجزلى
اللهم اشفيني وعافيني يارب العالمين

----------


## nessren200

اللَّهُمَّ إِنَّكَ عَفُوٌّ كَرِيمٌ تُحِبُّ الْعَفْوَ فَاعْفُ عَنِّي

----------


## nessren200

اللَّهُمَّ إِنَّكَ عَفُوٌّ كَرِيمٌ تُحِبُّ الْعَفْوَ فَاعْفُ عَنِّي

----------


## rozee

:Sob7an:

----------


## nessren200

اللَّهُمَّ إِنَّكَ عَفُوٌّ كَرِيمٌ تُحِبُّ الْعَفْوَ فَاعْفُ عَنِّي

----------


## nessren200

اللَّهُمَّ إِنَّكَ عَفُوٌّ كَرِيمٌ تُحِبُّ الْعَفْوَ فَاعْفُ عَنِّي

----------


## nessren200

-استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله---

---استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله---

اللهم يا ذا الوجه الأكرم و الاسم الاعظم و العطية الجزلى
اللهم اشفيني وعافيني يارب العالمين

----------


## nessren200

-استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله---

---استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله---

اللهم يا ذا الوجه الأكرم و الاسم الاعظم و العطية الجزلى
اللهم اشفيني وعافيني يارب العالمين

----------


## nessren200

-استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله---

---استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله---

اللهم يا ذا الوجه الأكرم و الاسم الاعظم و العطية الجزلى
اللهم اشفيني وعافيني يارب العالمين

----------


## nessren200

-استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله---

---استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله---

اللهم يا ذا الوجه الأكرم و الاسم الاعظم و العطية الجزلى
اللهم اشفيني وعافيني يارب العالمين

----------


## rozee

:Sob7an:

----------


## nessren200

-استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله---

---استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله---

اللهم يا ذا الوجه الأكرم و الاسم الاعظم و العطية الجزلى
اللهم اشفيني وعافيني يارب العالمين

----------


## nessren200

00000000000000

----------


## nessren200

-استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله---

---استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله---

اللهم يا ذا الوجه الأكرم و الاسم الاعظم و العطية الجزلى
اللهم اشفيني وعافيني يارب العالمين

----------


## nessren200

-استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله---

---استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله---

اللهم يا ذا الوجه الأكرم و الاسم الاعظم و العطية الجزلى
اللهم اشفيني وعافيني يارب العالمين

----------


## nessren200

-استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله---

---استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله---

اللهم يا ذا الوجه الأكرم و الاسم الاعظم و العطية الجزلى
اللهم اشفيني وعافيني يارب العالمين

----------


## nessren200

-استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله---

---استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله---

اللهم يا ذا الوجه الأكرم و الاسم الاعظم و العطية الجزلى
اللهم اشفيني وعافيني يارب العالمين

----------


## nessren200

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## nessren200

-استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله---

---استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله---

اللهم يا ذا الوجه الأكرم و الاسم الاعظم و العطية الجزلى
اللهم اشفيني وعافيني يارب العالمين

----------


## nessren200

..............................................

----------


## nessren200

http://files.mothhelah.com/img/8EM19522.jpg

----------


## nessren200

♥.........♥
♥.........♥
♥.....آستغفر آلله.....♥
♥.....آستغفر آلله.....♥
♥.....آستغفر آلله.....♥
♥.....آستغفر آلله.....♥
♥.........♥
♥.........♥

----------


## nessren200

يارب لك الحمد والشكر حتى ترضى وان رضيت لك الحمد والشكر على رضاك وكرمك علي

----------


## nessren200

يارب لك الحمد والشكر حتى ترضى وان رضيت لك الحمد والشكر على رضاك وكرمك علي

----------


## nessren200

يارب لك الحمد حتى ترضى وان رضيت لك الحمد والشكر على رضاك وعطفك علي

----------


## nessren200

يارب لك الحمد حتى ترضى وان رضيت لك الحمد والشكر على رضاك وعطفك علي

----------


## nessren200

♥.........♥
♥.........♥
♥.....آستغفر آلله.....♥
♥.....آستغفر آلله.....♥
♥.....آستغفر آلله.....♥
♥.....آستغفر آلله.....♥
♥.........♥
♥.........♥

----------


## nessren200

♥.........♥
♥.........♥
♥.....آستغفر آلله.....♥
♥.....آستغفر آلله.....♥
♥.....آستغفر آلله.....♥
♥.....آستغفر آلله.....♥
♥.........♥
♥.........♥

----------


## nessren200

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## nessren200

♥.........♥
♥.........♥
♥.....آستغفر آلله.....♥
♥.....آستغفر آلله.....♥
♥.....آستغفر آلله.....♥
♥.....آستغفر آلله.....♥
♥.........♥
♥.........♥

----------


## nessren200

" رب إنى لما أنزلت إلى من خير فقير"

----------


## nessren200

" رب إنى لما أنزلت إلى من خير فقير"

----------


## nessren200

" رب إنى لما أنزلت إلى من خير فقير"

----------


## nessren200

........................

----------


## nessren200

00000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

...........................................

----------


## nessren200

" رب إنى لما أنزلت إلى من خير فقير

----------


## nessren200

............................................

----------


## nessren200

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## nessren200

ffffffffffffffffffffffff

----------


## nessren200

" رب إنى لما أنزلت إلى من خير فقير

----------


## HN.MS

استغفر الله واتوووب إليه 


بالتوفيق ختيه

----------


## nessren200

000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

..............................................

----------


## nessren200

............................................

----------


## nessren200

............................................

----------


## nessren200

" رب إنى لما أنزلت إلى من خير فقير

----------


## nessren200

" رب إنى لما أنزلت إلى من خير فقير

----------


## nessren200

hhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

----------


## nessren200

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=980753

----------


## nessren200

" رب إنى لما أنزلت إلى من خير فقير

----------


## nessren200

" رب إنى لما أنزلت إلى من خير فقير

----------


## nessren200

" رب إنى لما أنزلت إلى من خير فقير

----------


## nessren200

رب إنى لما أنزلت إلى من خير فقير

----------


## nessren200

رب إنى لما أنزلت إلى من خير فقير

----------


## nessren200

رب إنى لما أنزلت إلى من خير فقير

----------


## nessren200

( رَبِ إني لِما أنزلْتَ إليَّ مِن خَيرٍ فقير ) ..

----------


## nessren200

( رَبِ إني لِما أنزلْتَ إليَّ مِن خَيرٍ فقير )

----------


## nessren200

( رَبِ إني لِما أنزلْتَ إليَّ مِن خَيرٍ فقير )

----------


## nessren200

( رَبِ إني لِما أنزلْتَ إليَّ مِن خَيرٍ فقير )

----------


## nessren200

( رَبِ إني لِما أنزلْتَ إليَّ مِن خَيرٍ فقير )

----------


## nessren200

( رَبِ إني لِما أنزلْتَ إليَّ مِن خَيرٍ فقير )

----------


## nessren200

( رَبِ إني لِما أنزلْتَ إليَّ مِن خَيرٍ فقير )

----------


## nessren200

( رَبِ إني لِما أنزلْتَ إليَّ مِن خَيرٍ فقير )

----------


## nessren200

( رَبِ إني لِما أنزلْتَ إليَّ مِن خَيرٍ فقير )

----------


## nessren200

لا إله إلا الله ، وحده لا شريك له ، له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شئ قدير

----------


## nessren200

لا إله إلا الله ، وحده لا شريك له ، له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شئ قدير

----------


## nessren200

لا إله إلا الله ، وحده لا شريك له ، له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شئ قدير

----------


## nessren200

اللهـم وفقـني لمـا تحبه و ترضـاه

----------


## nessren200

لا إله إلا الله ، وحده لا شريك له ، له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شئ قدير

----------


## nessren200

لا إله إلا الله ، وحده لا شريك له ، له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شئ قدير

----------


## nessren200

اللهـم وفقـني لمـا تحبه و ترضـاه

----------


## nessren200

لا إله إلا الله ، وحده لا شريك له ، له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شئ قدير

----------


## nessren200

لا إله إلا الله ، وحده لا شريك له ، له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شئ قدير

----------


## nessren200

لا إله إلا الله ، وحده لا شريك له ، له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شئ قدير

----------


## nessren200

لا إله إلا الله ، وحده لا شريك له ، له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شئ قدير

----------


## nessren200

واليكم تجارب احدى البنات معى
اقتباس



إقتباس:
إقتباس:
جوهرة العطاء
مشرفة العام والصوتيات والسوق ومساعدة المراقبة العامة




وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته


فكرة رااائعه

وانا تعاملت ولاول مررة معك يا اغلى عضوووووة

nessren200 (ام سيف الدين)

تعاملك جدا راقي يكفي الامانه والصبرررررررر


الله يجزاك الجنة

وانا مستحيل اتركك حبيبتي بإذن الله



اقتباس





إقتباس:
إقتباس:
اقتباس:
اقتباس من مشاركة "مــيــــــرهـ" مشاهدة المشاركة
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

شخباركم؟؟ ما ابي اطول عليكم .. بسكلمة حق تنقال آنا طلبت من nessren200ا(ام سيف الدين) نبولات الكولاجين وكريم جنين القمح وكريم الأنوثه والأغراض وصلت أمس الصراحه تعاملها لو بقولانه راقي بظلم الرقي نفسه..الصراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااح ه الله يجزيها كل خيرعنياسلوب أكثر من رائع وشهادتي مجروحه فيها صار لي معاها موقف يومأ حولالفلوس زدت الطلبيه وحولت الفلوس وثاني يوم دزت لي رساله بالمبلغ الجديدبعد ما زدت الأغراض وانحرجت ان المبلغ اللي حولته ناقص نسيت احسب ا لشحن وما رضت تآخذه مني والله العظيم بنت حلال الله يجزيها عني كل خير ...

الأغراض وصلتني في أقل من 4 أيام ولين البيت وأسعارها واااااايد حلوووووه .. وااايد


مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووره يا نونه وتقبلي كلماتي


إقتباس:
اقتباس




[ إقتباس:
doha2000


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أسأل الرزاق الكريم ان يفتح باب رزقه على الأخت nessren 200(ام سيف الدين)

صراحه تعاملت معها وهي أول مره أطلب من النت وكنت متخوفه

لكن.....

والله نعم الأخت قمه في الذوق والتعامل

وصلتني البضاعه ثاني يوم بعد تحويل المبلغ

ومثل ما طلبتها

وكانت مغلفه بشكل مرتب

فجزاك الله خير الجزاء ومن لا يشكر الناس لا يشكر الله

وهذه كلمة حق لابد أن تقال فيها



][/quote]
إقتباس:

اقتباس



إقتباس:
تعقيب:
كتبت بواسطة هامة العز عرض الرد
أنا من البنات اللي تعاملت مع نسرين (ام سيف الدين) نونة العسولة في نظري وبصرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااحة ربنابنت زي العسل وتجنن واصبحت صديقة مقربة لي على الصعيد الشخصي جدا أمينةوثقة وكلمتها سيف واحيانا والله بطلب منها طلبات وأغراض هي ماتتاجر فيهالكنها توفرها لي بأرخص الاسعار وترسلها لي حتى قبل لا ابعث لها المبلغ واحيانا اتأخر عليهافي الدفع لكن لما التقي معها تلاقيني بكل نفس ودودةومرحة


انا بشكر ربي على معرفتها ونصيحةيابنات اللي تبغى اي شيء من مصر تروح رأسا ودغري على نسرين انا في قطر لكن مافي شيء اطلبه من مصر ويصعب عليهاوتوفره لي لو بشق الأنفس وبارك الله فيها وجزاها كل خير ووفقها في تجارتهاآمين يارب العالمين

----------


## nessren200

لا إله إلا الله ، وحده لا شريك له ، له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شئ قدير

----------


## nessren200

222222222222222222

----------


## nessren200

000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

:12 (82):

----------


## nessren200

لا إله إلا الله ، وحده لا شريك له ، له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شئ قدير

----------


## nessren200

" رب إنى لما أنزلت إلى من خير فقير"

----------


## nessren200

0000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

:12 (43):  :12 (43):

----------


## nessren200

000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

00000000000000

----------


## nessren200

:12 (63):  :12 (63):  :12 (63):

----------


## nessren200

000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ،

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## nessren200

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ،

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## nessren200

96666666666666

----------


## nessren200

333333333333333

----------


## nessren200

:12 (5):  :12 (7):

----------


## nessren200

" رب إنى لما أنزلت إلى من خير فقير"

----------


## nessren200

:12 (52):

----------


## nessren200

سبحان الله وبحمده .. سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## nessren200

:12 (26):

----------


## nessren200

000000000000

----------


## nessren200

:12 (57):  :12 (57):

----------


## هواجس خير

ما شا ء الله

----------


## nessren200

,mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

----------


## nessren200

ززززززززززززززززز

----------


## nessren200

( دَعٌأَء أَلَأًسّتٌغِفِأُرً )

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُتً )

----------


## nessren200

نننننننننننننننننننننننننن

----------


## nessren200

:12 (35):

----------


## nessren200

اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَسْأَلُكَ رَحْمَةً مِنْ عِنْدِكَ، تَهْدِي بِهَا قَلْبِي، وَتَجْمَعُ بِهَا أَمْرِي، وَتَلُمُّ بِهَا شَعَثِي، وَتَحْفَظُ بِهَا غَائِبِي، وَتَرْفَعُ بِهَا شَاهِدِي، وَتُبَيِّضُ بِهَا وَجْهِي، وَتُزَكِّي بِهَا عَمَلِي، وَتُلْهِمُنِي بِهَا رُشْدِي، وَتَرُدُّ بِهَا أُلفَتِي، وَتَعْصِمُنِي بِهَا مِنْ كُلِّ سُوءٍ. اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَسْأَلُكَ إِيِمَانَاً أَهْتَدِي بِه، وَنُورَاً أَقْتَدِي بِه، وَرِزْقَاً حَلاَلاً أَكْتَفِي بِه.

اللَّهُمَّ اجْعَلْ عَمَلَنَا كُلَّهُ خَالِصَاً لِوَجْهِكَ الكَرِيمِ..

----------


## nessren200

:12 (13):

----------


## nessren200

:12 (102):

----------


## nessren200

يارب يارب يارب

----------


## nessren200

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

----------


## nessren200

ىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى

----------


## nessren200

(علمت أن رزقي لن يأخده غيري فاطمأن قلبي)
ربي اني لما انزلت الي من خير فقير

----------


## nessren200

(علمت أن رزقي لن يأخده غيري فاطمأن قلبي)
ربي اني لما انزلت الي من خير فقير

----------


## nessren200

وزززززززززززززززززززززززز

----------


## nessren200

1111111111111111

----------


## nessren200

يارب يارب يارب يارب

----------


## nessren200

ونننننننننننننننننننننننن

----------


## nessren200

ظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظ

----------


## nessren200

nessren200

(علمت أن رزقي لن يأخده غيري فاطمأن قلبي)
ربي اني لما انزلت الي من خير فقير

----------


## nessren200

لا إله إلا الله العظيم الحليم،

لا إله إلا الله ربّ العرش العظيم،

لا إله إلا الله ربّ السَّماوات، ورب العرش الكريم

----------


## nessren200

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...842&highlight=

----------


## nessren200

nessren200

(علمت أن رزقي لن يأخده غيري فاطمأن قلبي)
ربي اني لما انزلت الي من خير فقي

----------


## nessren200

اللَّهُمَّ إِنَّكَ عَفُوٌّ كَرِيمٌ تُحِبُّ الْعَفْوَ فَاعْفُ عَنِّي

----------


## nessren200

:31:  :31:  :31:  :31:  :31:  :31:

----------


## nessren200

زززززززززززززززززززززززززززز

----------


## nessren200

5555555555555555555

----------


## nessren200

555555555555555555

----------


## nessren200

55555555555555555555

----------


## nessren200

2222222222222222

----------


## nessren200

اللهم إني أسألك رزق مريم وتقوى عائشة وقلب خديجة ورفقة فاطمة وجمال يوسف وحكمة لقمان ومُلك سليمان وصبر أيوب وعدل عمر وحياء عثمان وخلق المصطفى ومحبة آل بيت رسول الله .... صلى الله عليه وسلم
اللهم أعطني السعة في الرزق والأمن في الوطن.. اللهم أعطني بصيرة في دينك وفهما في حكمك.

----------


## nessren200

333333333333333333

----------


## nessren200

يارب لك الحمد والشكر حتى ترضى وان رضيت لك الحمد والشكر على رضاك وكرمك علي

----------


## nessren200

000000000000000000000
يارب لك الحمد والشكر حتى ترضى وان رضيت لك الحمد والشكر على رضاك وكرمك علي

----------


## nessren200

يرزق من يشآء بغير حساب


سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك , أشهد أن لا إله إلا أنت , أستغفرك وأتوب إليك

----------


## nessren200

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة

وأسألك الشكر على العافية
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## nessren200

................................

----------


## nessren200

........................

----------


## nessren200

............................

----------


## nessren200

..............................................

----------


## nessren200

................................................

----------


## nessren200

................

----------


## nessren200

................

----------


## nessren200

...............................

----------


## nessren200

........................

----------


## nessren200

.......................................

----------


## ام غايوتى

الله يووووفقج

----------


## nessren200

تسلمي الغالية

----------


## nessren200

(علمت أن رزقي لن يأخده غيري فاطمأن قلبي)
ربي اني لما انزلت الي من خير فقي

----------


## nessren200

(علمت أن رزقي لن يأخده غيري فاطمأن قلبي)
ربي اني لما انزلت الي من خير فقي

----------


## nessren200

(علمت أن رزقي لن يأخده غيري فاطمأن قلبي)
ربي اني لما انزلت الي من خير فقير

----------


## nessren200

.....................

----------


## nessren200

......................

----------


## nessren200

MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM

----------


## nessren200

000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

( دَعٌأَء أَلَأًسّتٌغِفِأُرً )

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُتً )

----------


## nessren200

اللهم اكفني بحلالك عن حرامك واغنني بفضلك عمن سواك اللهم اني اعوذ بك من الهم والحزن والكسل والبخل وضلع الدين وغلبة الرجال.
اللهم ارزقني رزقا لاتجعل لاحد فيه منَه ولا في الاخرة عليه تبعه برحمتك ياارحم الراحمين .
اللهم صب علينا الخير صبا صبا ولا تجعل عيشنا كدا كدا
اللهم ان كان رزقي في السماء فانزله وان كان في بطن الارض فاخرجه وان كان بعيدا فقربه وان كان عسيرا فيسره وان كان قليلا فاكثره وبارك فيه برحمتك ياارحم الراحمين

----------


## nessren200

122222222222222

----------


## nessren200

اللهم انت الشافي لاشفاء الا شفائك اشفيني شفاءا لا يغادرة سقما

----------


## nessren200

اللهم انت الشافي لاشفاء الا شفائك اشفيني شفاءا لا يغادرة سقما

----------


## nessren200

اللهم انت الشافي لاشفاء الا شفائك اشفيني شفاءا لا يغادرة سقما

----------


## nessren200

اللهم انت الشافي لاشفاء الا شفائك اشفيني شفاءا لا يغادرة سقما

----------


## nessren200

اللهم انت الشافي لاشفاء الا شفائك اشفيني شفاءا لا يغادرة سقما

----------


## nessren200

اللهم انت الشافي لاشفاء الا شفائك اشفيني شفاءا لا يغادرة سقما

----------


## nessren200

...............................

----------


## nessren200

اللهم انت الشافي لاشفاء الا شفائك اشفيني شفاءا لا يغادرة سقما

----------


## nessren200

اللهم انت الشافي لاشفاء الا شفائك اشفيني شفاءا لا يغادرة سقما

----------


## nessren200

لا إله الا الله الحليم الكريم .. لا اله الا الله العلي العظيم ..
لا إله الا الله رب السماوات السبع و رب العرش العظيم ..
لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ..
له الملك .. و له الحمد و هو على كل شيء قدير ..
الحمد لله الذي لا إله إلا هو .. و هو للحمد أهل .. و هو على كل شيء قدير ..
و سبحان الله .. و لا إله إلا الله .. و الله أكبر .. و لا حول و لا قوة إلا بالله ..
يارب..
أذهب البأس رب الناس ، اشف و أنت الشافي ، لا شفاء إلا شفاؤك ، شفاءً لا يغادر سقماً ..
يارب أذهب البأس رب الناس ، بيدك الشفاء ، لا كاشف له إلا أنت .. يارب العالمين آمين ..
يارب إني أسألك من عظيم لطفك وكرمك و سترك الجميل أن تشفيني و تمدني بالصحة و العافية ..
يارب
لا ملجأ و لا منجا منك إلا إليك .. إنك على كل شيء قدير

----------


## يسمينا

ربنا يشفيكى ويعافيكى يانسرين طمنينى عليكى

----------


## nessren200

ربنا يخليكي يا ياسمينا حبيبتي

دعواتك ليه

----------


## nessren200

لا إله الا الله الحليم الكريم .. لا اله الا الله العلي العظيم ..
لا إله الا الله رب السماوات السبع و رب العرش العظيم ..
لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ..
له الملك .. و له الحمد و هو على كل شيء قدير ..
الحمد لله الذي لا إله إلا هو .. و هو للحمد أهل .. و هو على كل شيء قدير ..
و سبحان الله .. و لا إله إلا الله .. و الله أكبر .. و لا حول و لا قوة إلا بالله ..
يارب..
أذهب البأس رب الناس ، اشف و أنت الشافي ، لا شفاء إلا شفاؤك ، شفاءً لا يغادر سقماً ..
يارب أذهب البأس رب الناس ، بيدك الشفاء ، لا كاشف له إلا أنت .. يارب العالمين آمين ..
يارب إني أسألك من عظيم لطفك وكرمك و سترك الجميل أن تشفيني و تمدني بالصحة و العافية ..
يارب
لا ملجأ و لا منجا منك إلا إليك .. إنك على كل شيء قدير

----------


## سبحآن آلله

خيتي 
طرشيلي بن كودج ولا ايميلج عالخاص

----------


## nessren200

لا إله الا الله الحليم الكريم .. لا اله الا الله العلي العظيم ..
لا إله الا الله رب السماوات السبع و رب العرش العظيم ..
لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ..
له الملك .. و له الحمد و هو على كل شيء قدير ..
الحمد لله الذي لا إله إلا هو .. و هو للحمد أهل .. و هو على كل شيء قدير ..
و سبحان الله .. و لا إله إلا الله .. و الله أكبر .. و لا حول و لا قوة إلا بالله ..
يارب..
أذهب البأس رب الناس ، اشف و أنت الشافي ، لا شفاء إلا شفاؤك ، شفاءً لا يغادر سقماً ..
يارب أذهب البأس رب الناس ، بيدك الشفاء ، لا كاشف له إلا أنت .. يارب العالمين آمين ..
يارب إني أسألك من عظيم لطفك وكرمك و سترك الجميل أن تشفيني و تمدني بالصحة و العافية ..
يارب
لا ملجأ و لا منجا منك إلا إليك .. إنك على كل شيء قدير

----------


## nessren200

اللهم انت الشافي لاشفاء الا شفائك اشفيني شفاءا لا يغادرة سقما

----------


## nessren200

سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك , أشهد أن لا إله إلا أنت , أستغفرك وأتوب إليك

----------


## nessren200

لا اله الا الله وحدة لا شريك له
له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

الحمد لله
وسبحان الله

ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

اللهم انت الشافي لا شفاء الا شفاءك اشفني شفءا لا يغادرة سقما

----------


## nessren200

لا اله الا الله وحدة لا شريك له
له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

الحمد لله
وسبحان الله

ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

اللهم انت الشافي لا شفاء الا شفاءك اشفني شفءا لا يغادرة سقما

----------


## nessren200

لا اله الا الله وحدة لا شريك له
له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

الحمد لله
وسبحان الله

ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

اللهم انت الشافي لا شفاء الا شفاءك اشفني شفءا لا يغادرة سقما

----------


## nessren200

لا اله الا الله وحدة لا شريك له
له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

الحمد لله
وسبحان الله

ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

اللهم انت الشافي لا شفاء الا شفاءك اشفني شفءا لا يغادرة سقما

----------


## nessren200

لا اله الا الله وحدة لا شريك له
له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

الحمد لله
وسبحان الله

ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

اللهم انت الشافي لا شفاء الا شفاءك اشفني شفءا لا يغادرة سقم

----------


## nessren200

لا اله الا الله وحدة لا شريك له
له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

الحمد لله
وسبحان الله

ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

اللهم انت الشافي لا شفاء الا شفاءك اشفني شفءا لا يغادرة سقم

----------


## nessren200

NNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN

----------


## nessren200

لا اله الا الله وحدة لا شريك له
له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

الحمد لله
وسبحان الله

ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

اللهم انت الشافي لا شفاء الا شفاءك اشفني شفاءا لا يغادرة سقما

----------


## nessren200

ررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## nessren200

استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله---

---استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله---

اللهم يا ذا الوجه الأكرم و الاسم الاعظم و العطية الجزلى
اللهم اشفيني وعافيني يارب العالمين

----------


## nessren200

استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله---

---استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله---

اللهم يا ذا الوجه الأكرم و الاسم الاعظم و العطية الجزلى
اللهم اشفيني وعافيني يارب العالمين

----------


## nessren200

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ،

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## nessren200

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ،

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## nessren200

يارب لك الحمد والشكر حتى ترضى وان رضيت لك الحمد والشكر على رضاك وكرمك علي

----------


## nessren200

أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُتً

----------


## nessren200

أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُتً

----------


## nessren200

000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ،

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## nessren200

................................

----------


## nessren200

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

----------


## nessren200

دعاء طويل لكن شوف الراحه بعد ما تقرأه
""اللهم لا تشمت اعدائي بدائي واجعل القرآن العظيم دوائي وشفائي انت ثقتي ورجائي واجعل حسن ظني بك شفائي ، اللهم ثبت علي عقلي وديني ، وبك يا رب ثبت لي يقيني وارزقني رزقاً حلالاً يكفيني وابعد عني شر من يؤذيني ، ولا تحوجني لطبيب يداويني ، اللهم استرني على وجه الارض ، اللهم ارحمني في بطن الارض ، اللهم اغفرلي يوم العرض عليك ، بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم طريقي والرحمن رف
يقي والرحيم يحرسني من كل شيء يلمسني ، اللهم اعوذ بك من شر النفاثات في العقد ومن شر حاسد اذا حسد ، اللهم اني عبدك ابن عبدك ابن امتك ناصيتي بيدك ماض في حكمك ، عدل في قضاؤك اسالك بكل اسم هو لك سميت به نفسك أو أنزلته في كتابك أو علمته أحداً من خلقك او استاثرت به في علم الغيب عندك أن تجعل القرآن ربيع قلبي ونور صدري وجلاء حزني وذهاب همي اللهم يا مسهل الشديد و ياملين الحديد و يامنجز الوعيد و يا من هو كل
يوم.
.. في امر جديد ، اخرجني من حلق الضيق الى اوسع الطريق بك ادفع ما لا اطيق ، ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم ، اسالك اللهم بقدرتك التي حفظت بها يونس في بطن الحوت ، ورحمتك التي شفيت بها ايوب بعد الابتلاء ان لاتبق لي هما ولاحزنا ولاضيقا ولاسقما الا فرجته ، وان اصبحت بحزن فامسيني بفرح و ان نمت على ضيق فايقظني على فرج ، وان كنت بحاجه فلا تكلني إلى سواك وان تحفظني لمن يحبني وتحفظ لي احبتي ، اللهم انك لا تحمل نفساً فوق طاقتها فلا تحملني من كرب الحياة مالا طاقة لي به وباعد بيني وبين مصائب الدنيا وتقلب حوادثها كما باعدت بين المشرق والمغرب ، اللهم بشرني بالخير كما بشرت يعقوب بيوسف وبشرني بالفرح كما بشرت زكريا بيحيى، اللهم بشر من أرسل لي هذا الدعاء ومن يرسله بحاجة تفرح قلبه وتدمع عيناه منها، اللهم آمين

----------


## nessren200

..........................................

----------


## nessren200

اللهم انت الشافي لاشفاء الا شفائك اشفيني شفاءا لا يغادرة سقما

----------


## nessren200

اللهم انت الشافي لاشفاء الا شفائك اشفيني شفاءا لا يغادرة سقما

----------


## nessren200

0000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

0000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

00000000000000

----------


## nessren200

0000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

-استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله---

---استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله---

اللهم يا ذا الوجه الأكرم و الاسم الاعظم و العطية الجزلى
اللهم اشفيني وعافيني يارب العالمين

----------


## ف.كولكشن

بالتوفيق

----------


## nessren200

-استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله---

---استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله---

اللهم يا ذا الوجه الأكرم و الاسم الاعظم و العطية الجزلى
اللهم اشفيني وعافيني يارب العالمين

----------


## nessren200

.................................

----------


## nessren200

-استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله---

---استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله---

اللهم يا ذا الوجه الأكرم و الاسم الاعظم و العطية الجزلى
اللهم اشفيني وعافيني يارب العالمين

----------


## nessren200

اللهم انت الشافي لاشفاء الا شفائك اشفيني شفاءا لا يغادرة سقما

----------


## nessren200

-استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله---

---استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله---

اللهم يا ذا الوجه الأكرم و الاسم الاعظم و العطية الجزلى
اللهم اشفيني وعافيني يارب العالمين

----------


## nessren200

لا اله الا الله وحدة لا شريك له
له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

الحمد لله
وسبحان الله

ولا اله الا الله
والله اكبر
ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

اللهم انت الشافي لا شفاء الا شفاءك اشفني شفءا لا يغادرة سقم

----------


## nessren200

-استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله---

---استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله---

اللهم يا ذا الوجه الأكرم و الاسم الاعظم و العطية الجزلى
اللهم اشفيني وعافيني يارب العالمين

----------


## nessren200

000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

00000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

-استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله---

 ---استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله---

اللهم يا ذا الوجه الأكرم و الاسم الاعظم و العطية الجزلى
اللهم اشفيني وعافيني يارب العالمين

----------


## nessren200

-استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله---

---استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله---

اللهم يا ذا الوجه الأكرم و الاسم الاعظم و العطية الجزلى
اللهم اشفيني وعافيني يارب العالمين

----------


## nessren200

000000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

-استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله---

---استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله---

اللهم يا ذا الوجه الأكرم و الاسم الاعظم و العطية الجزلى
اللهم اشفيني وعافيني يارب العالمين

----------


## nessren200

-استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله---

 ---استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله---

اللهم يا ذا الوجه الأكرم و الاسم الاعظم و العطية الجزلى
اللهم اشفيني وعافيني يارب العالمين

----------


## nessren200

-استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله---

---استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله---

اللهم يا ذا الوجه الأكرم و الاسم الاعظم و العطية الجزلى
اللهم اشفيني وعافيني يارب العالمين

----------


## nessren200

-استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله---

---استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله---

اللهم يا ذا الوجه الأكرم و الاسم الاعظم و العطية الجزلى
اللهم اشفيني وعافيني يارب العالمين

----------


## nessren200

بن كود / 2993e68e
جوال/00201270055266

----------


## nessren200

-استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله---

---استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله---

اللهم يا ذا الوجه الأكرم و الاسم الاعظم و العطية الجزلى
اللهم اشفيني وعافيني يارب العالمين

----------


## nessren200

..........................

----------


## nessren200

-استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله---

---استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله---

اللهم يا ذا الوجه الأكرم و الاسم الاعظم و العطية الجزلى
اللهم اشفيني وعافيني يارب العالمين

----------


## nessren200

-استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله---

---استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله---

اللهم يا ذا الوجه الأكرم و الاسم الاعظم و العطية الجزلى
اللهم اشفيني وعافيني يارب العالمين

----------


## nessren200

0000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

( دَعٌأَء أَلَأًسّتٌغِفِأُرً )

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُتً )

----------


## nessren200

( دَعٌأَء أَلَأًسّتٌغِفِأُرً )

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُتً

----------


## nessren200

( دَعٌأَء أَلَأًسّتٌغِفِأُرً )

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُتً

----------


## nessren200

يارب يارب يارب يارب يارب يارب يارب يارب يارب

يارب يارب يارب يارب يارب يارب يارب يارب يارب

يارب يارب يارب يارب يارب يارب يارب يارب يارب

----------


## nessren200

:34:  :34:  :34:  :34:

----------


## nessren200

( دَعٌأَء أَلَأًسّتٌغِفِأُرً )

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُتً )

----------


## nessren200

( دَعٌأَء أَلَأًسّتٌغِفِأُرً )

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُتً )

----------


## nessren200

( دَعٌأَء أَلَأًسّتٌغِفِأُرً )

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُتً

----------


## nessren200

( دَعٌأَء أَلَأًسّتٌغِفِأُرً )

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُتً )

----------


## De$eRt Ro$e

بالتوفيق

----------


## nessren200

00000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

:31:  :31:  :31:  :31:

----------


## nessren200

0000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

2993e68e

----------


## nessren200

( دَعٌأَء أَلَأًسّتٌغِفِأُرً )

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُتً )

----------


## nessren200

( دَعٌأَء أَلَأًسّتٌغِفِأُرً )

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُتً )

----------


## nessren200

( دَعٌأَء أَلَأًسّتٌغِفِأُرً )

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُتً )

----------


## nessren200

( دَعٌأَء أَلَأًسّتٌغِفِأُرً )

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُتً )

----------


## nessren200

(علمت أن رزقي لن يأخده غيري فاطمأن قلبي)
ربي اني لما انزلت الي من خير فقير

----------


## nessren200

ةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة

----------


## nessren200

0000000000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

•°o.O ( اللهم إن كان رزقنا في السماء فأنزله) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان بعيدا فقربه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قريبا فيسره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قليلا فكثره) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان كثيرا فبارك لنا فيه) O.o°•

----------


## nessren200

0000ص00000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

0000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

000000000000

----------


## nessren200

00000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

00000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

ربي اني لما انزلت الي من خير فقير

----------


## nessren200

•°o.O ( اللهم إن كان رزقنا في السماء فأنزله) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان بعيدا فقربه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قريبا فيسره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قليلا فكثره) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان كثيرا فبارك لنا فيه) O.o°•

----------


## nessren200

00000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

00000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

( دَعٌأَء أَلَأًسّتٌغِفِأُرً )

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُتً )

----------


## nessren200

ةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة

----------


## nessren200

ووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## nessren200

اللهم ارزقنى الرزق الحلال الطيب اللهم امين

----------


## nessren200

اللهم ارزقنى الرزق الحلال الطيب اللهم امين

----------


## nessren200

•°o.O ( اللهم إن كان رزقنا في السماء فأنزله) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان بعيدا فقربه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قريبا فيسره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قليلا فكثره) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان كثيرا فبارك لنا فيه) O.o°•

----------


## nessren200

•°o.O ( اللهم إن كان رزقنا في السماء فأنزله) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان بعيدا فقربه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قريبا فيسره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قليلا فكثره) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان كثيرا فبارك لنا فيه) O.o°•

----------


## nessren200

•°o.O ( اللهم إن كان رزقنا في السماء فأنزله) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان بعيدا فقربه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قريبا فيسره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قليلا فكثره) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان كثيرا فبارك لنا فيه) O.o°•

----------


## nessren200

.......................................

----------


## nessren200

000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

:30:  :30:  :30:

----------


## nessren200

00000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

( دَعٌأَء أَلَأًسّتٌغِفِأُرً )

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُتً )

----------


## nessren200

00000000000000

----------


## nessren200

00000000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

•°o.O ( اللهم إن كان رزقنا في السماء فأنزله) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان بعيدا فقربه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قريبا فيسره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قليلا فكثره) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان كثيرا فبارك لنا فيه) O.o°•

----------


## nessren200

ةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة

----------


## nessren200

00000000000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

( دَعٌأَء أَلَأًسّتٌغِفِأُرً )

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُتً )

----------


## nessren200

0000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

•°o.O ( اللهم إن كان رزقنا في السماء فأنزله) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان بعيدا فقربه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قريبا فيسره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قليلا فكثره) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان كثيرا فبارك لنا فيه) O.o°

----------


## nessren200

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ،

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## nessren200

اللهــــــــــم ,,

أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ,,،
خلقتني وأنا عبدك ,,،

وأنا على عهدك ,,
و وعدك ما أستطعت ,,،

أعوذ بك من شر ماصنعت ,,،

أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ,,
وأبوء لك بذنبي

فأغفر لــــــــــــي ,,،

فإنـــــــــــــــــــــــه
لايغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ,,

----------


## nessren200

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ،

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## nessren200

يارب لك الحمد والشكر حتى ترضى وان رضيت لك الحمد والشكر على رضاك وكرمك علي

----------


## nessren200

( دَعٌأَء أَلَأًسّتٌغِفِأُرً )

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُتً )

----------


## nessren200

( دَعٌأَء أَلَأًسّتٌغِفِأُرً )

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُتً )

----------


## nessren200

( دَعٌأَء أَلَأًسّتٌغِفِأُرً )

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُتً )

----------


## nessren200

0000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

( دَعٌأَء أَلَأًسّتٌغِفِأُرً )

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُتً )

----------


## nessren200

ةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة

----------


## nessren200

00000000000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

ةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة

----------


## nessren200

ةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة

----------


## nessren200

( دَعٌأَء أَلَأًسّتٌغِفِأُرً )

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُتً )

----------


## nessren200

ةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة

----------


## nessren200

( دَعٌأَء أَلَأًسّتٌغِفِأُرً )

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُتً )

----------


## nessren200

000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

0000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

00000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

00000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

000000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

ةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة

----------


## nessren200

لي

•°o.O ( اللهم إن كان رزقنا في السماء فأنزله) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان بعيدا فقربه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قريبا فيسره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قليلا فكثره) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان كثيرا فبارك لنا فيه) O.o°•

----------


## nessren200

لي

•°o.O ( اللهم إن كان رزقنا في السماء فأنزله) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان بعيدا فقربه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قريبا فيسره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قليلا فكثره) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان كثيرا فبارك لنا فيه) O.o°•

----------


## nessren200

( دَعٌأَء أَلَأًسّتٌغِفِأُرً )

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُتً )

----------


## nessren200

00000000000000

----------


## nessren200

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبة وسلم

----------


## nessren200

00000000000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

( دَعٌأَء أَلَأًسّتٌغِفِأُرً )

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُتً )

----------


## nessren200

•°o.O ( اللهم إن كان رزقنا في السماء فأنزله) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان بعيدا فقربه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قريبا فيسره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قليلا فكثره) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان كثيرا فبارك لنا فيه) O.o°•

----------


## nessren200

°o.O ( اللهم إن كان رزقنا في السماء فأنزله) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان بعيدا فقربه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قريبا فيسره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قليلا فكثره) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان كثيرا فبارك لنا فيه) O.o°•

----------


## nessren200

0000000000000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## nessren200

000000000000000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, ,,,,,,,,

----------


## nessren200

لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا

----------


## nessren200

00000000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

0000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn

----------


## nessren200

ؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤ

----------


## nessren200

00000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

0000000000000000000000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

----------


## nessren200

وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## nessren200

ووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## nessren200

000000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

00000000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

5555555555555555555555

----------


## nessren200

آلِلِھمَ
بشرَنْيَ بآلِخِيَرَ گمّآ
بشرَتِ يَعِقَۆب بـيۆسِفِ

ۆبشرَنْيَ| بآلِفِرَحِ | گمّٱ
بشّرَتِ زِگرَيَآ بـيَحِيَى ..

يَاحَيْ ياَقَيُومْ اسْأَلكَ بِحَاجَة فِي دَاخِلْ إلقَلْبْْ وأنتَ اَدرَىْ بِهَا
آلَلَـَھُمَـَ آرزقَنيّ فرَجاً قريْباً ۆ نصّراً قريْباً برحّمتَگ يآ أرحْمَ آلراحّميْنَ..!

الْلَّهُم
ارْزُقْنِي الْرِّضَى وَرَاحَة الْبَال

الْلَّهُمَّ
لاتكسّرِ لِيَ ظُهْرَا..
وَلاتُصَعبُ لِيَ حَاجَةٌ...
وَلاتُعْظّمْ عَلَيَّ أَمْرا

الْلَّهُمَّ
لاتَحَنِيّ لِيَ قَامَةٍ ...
وَلَا تَكْشِفْ لِيَ سِتْرَا...
وَلاتُفْضّحُ لِيَ سَرَّا

الْلَّهُمَّ
انَّ عَصَيْتُكَ جَهَرَا ..فَاغْفِرْلِيْ ...
وَانْ عَصَيْتُكَ سَرَّا فَاسْتُرْنِيْ

الْلَّهُمَّ
لَاتَجْعَلْ مُصِيْبَتِيْ فِىْ دِيْنِيْ ...
وَلَاتَجْعَلْ الْدُّنْيَا أَكْبَرَ هَمِّيْ

الْلَّهُمَّ
لَاتَجْعَلْ ابْتِلَائِيّ فِىْ جَسَدِيْ
وَلَا فِىْ مَالِيْ وَلَا فِيْ اهْلِي
امييييييييين امييييييييييييين اميييييييييييييين وصل الله وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## nessren200

( رَبِ إني لِما أنزلْتَ إليَّ مِن خَيرٍ فقير ) ..

----------


## nessren200

زززززززززززززززززززز

----------


## nessren200

ةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة

----------


## nessren200

000000000000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

ةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة ةة

----------


## nessren200

00000000000000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

( رَبِ إني لِما أنزلْتَ إليَّ مِن خَيرٍ فقير ) ..

----------


## nessren200

000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

-استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله---

---استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله---

اللهم يا ذا الوجه الأكرم و الاسم الاعظم و العطية الجزلى
اللهم اشفيني وعافيني يارب العالمين

----------


## nessren200

00000000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

ةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة

----------


## nessren200

00000000000000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

0000000000000000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو ووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## nessren200

اللهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك

----------


## nessren200

ةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة ةةةةةةةةةةةةة

----------


## nessren200

( دَعٌأَء أَلَأًسّتٌغِفِأُرً )

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُتً )

----------


## nessren200

00000000000000000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووو

----------


## nessren200

1111111111111111111111111111111111

----------


## nessren200

00000000000000000000000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

ةززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززز زززززززززززززز

----------


## nessren200

( دَعٌأَء أَلَأًسّتٌغِفِأُرً )

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُتً )

----------


## nessren200

( دَعٌأَء أَلَأًسّتٌغِفِأُرً )

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُتً )

----------


## nessren200

000000000000000000000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

0000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

( دَعٌأَء أَلَأًسّتٌغِفِأُرً )

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُتً )

----------


## nessren200

( دَعٌأَء أَلَأًسّتٌغِفِأُرً )

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُتً )

----------


## nessren200

0000000000000000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

0000000000000000000000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

000000000000000000000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

ةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة ةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة

----------


## تباسكو99

روووعه نتايج الامبولات الصبار كنت استخدمه من مصر. كيف اقدر اتواصل وياج

----------


## nessren200

تسلمي الغالية ارسلتلك على الخاص

----------


## nessren200

0000000000000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

( دَعٌأَء أَلَأًسّتٌغِفِأُرً )

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُتً )

----------


## nessren200

00000000000000000000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

ظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظ

----------


## هواجس خير

ما شاء الله

----------


## nessren200

تسلمين الغالية

----------


## nessren200

وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو ووو

----------


## nessren200

.................................................. .................................................. ............

----------


## nessren200

https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.n...03333366_n.jpg

----------


## nessren200

اللهم ما اصبح بي من نعمة او باحد من خلقك فمنك وحدك لاشريك لك فلك الحمد ولك الشكر

----------


## nessren200

زززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززز ززززززززز

----------


## nessren200

000000000000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

000000000000000000000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

( رَبِ إني لِما أنزلْتَ إليَّ مِن خَيرٍ فقير ) ..

----------


## nessren200

ةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة

----------


## nessren200

000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

ىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى ىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى ىىىىىىى

----------


## nessren200

ةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة

----------


## nessren200

5555555555555555555555555555

----------


## nessren200

نووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## nessren200

kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk

----------


## nessren200

ةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة ةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة

----------


## nessren200

وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووو

----------


## nessren200

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

----------


## nessren200

ةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة ةةةةةةةةة

----------


## nessren200

وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو ووووووووووووووووو

----------


## nessren200

خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## nessren200

ببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببب

----------


## nessren200

ةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة ةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة

----------


## nessren200

زززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززز ززززززززززززززززز

----------


## nessren200

ةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة

----------


## كتكوته21

موفقه

----------


## nessren200

ةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة ةةةةة

----------


## nessren200

0000000000000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

ةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة ةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة

----------


## nessren200

nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn

----------


## nessren200

تتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتت تتتتتتتتتتتتتتتت

----------


## nessren200

000000000000000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

نننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننن ننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننن

----------


## nessren200

00000000000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

نننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننن نننننننننننننن

----------


## nessren200

kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk

----------


## nessren200

وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وو

----------


## nessren200

سنه سعيدة عليكم جميعا يارب

----------


## nessren200

kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk

----------


## nessren200

زززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززز

----------


## nessren200

نننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننن نننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننن نننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننن

----------


## nessren200

ةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة ةةةةةةةةةةة

----------


## nessren200

ةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة ةةةةةةةةةةة

----------


## nessren200

ةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة

----------


## nessren200

ةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة ةةةةةة

----------


## nessren200

4444444444444444444444

----------


## nessren200

ةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة

----------


## nessren200

ةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة ةةةةةةةةة

----------


## nessren200

وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وو

----------


## nessren200

99999999999999999999999999999999

----------


## nessren200

ىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى ىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى ى

----------


## nessren200

وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو ووووووووووووو

----------


## nessren200

ززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززز

----------


## nessren200

888888888888888888888888

----------


## هواجس خير

ما شاء الله

----------


## nessren200

تسلمين الغالية

----------


## nessren200

hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

----------


## nessren200

hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

----------


## nessren200

77777777777777777777777777777777777

----------


## nessren200

7777777777777777777777777777777777777777

----------


## nessren200

88888888888888888888888888888888

----------


## nessren200

ىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى

----------


## nessren200

وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووو

----------


## nessren200

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## nessren200

ةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة ةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة

----------


## nessren200

ووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## nessren200

ةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة ةةةةة

----------


## nessren200

99999999999999999999999999999999

----------


## nessren200

وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## nessren200

اللهم مالك الملك تؤتي الملك من تشاء وتنزع الملك ممن تشاء,, وتعز من تشاء وتذل من تشاء,, بيدك الخير انك على كل شئ قدير ,,تولج الليل بالنهار وتولج النهار بالليل ,, وتخرج الحي من الميت وتخرج الميت من الحي ,, وترزق من تشاء بغير حساب ..اللهم ارزقنا من واسع فضلك ,, اللهم افتح علينا ابواب فضلك ورحمتك ورزقك يا ارحم الراحمين ,, اللهم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك وبضلك عمن سواك يارب العالمين ,, اللهم لا حول لنا ولا قوة الا بك ,, لا اله الا انت سبحانك انا كنا من الظالمين

----------


## nessren200

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## nessren200

وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## nessren200

ززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززز

----------


## nessren200

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## nessren200

ةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة ةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة

----------


## nessren200

زززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززز

----------


## nessren200

مممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم

----------


## nessren200

وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو ووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## nessren200

خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## nessren200

وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو ووووووو

----------


## nessren200

ةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة

----------


## nessren200

L.........LLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL

----------


## nessren200

ةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة

----------


## nessren200

;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;

----------


## nessren200

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## nessren200

و ةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة

----------


## nessren200

وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## nessren200

وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## nessren200

زززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززز ززززز

----------


## nessren200

وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو ووو

----------


## nessren200

ةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة ةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة

----------


## nessren200

8888888888888888888888888888888888888888

----------


## nessren200

ة ةننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننن ننننن

----------


## nessren200

ةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة ةةةةةةةةةة

----------


## nessren200

ووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## nessren200

زززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززز زززززززززز

----------


## nessren200

زززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززز ززززز

----------


## nessren200

وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو و

----------


## nessren200

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## nessren200

تتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتت تتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتت

----------


## nessren200

وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## nessren200

زززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززز ززززززززز

----------


## nessren200

ةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة ةةة

----------


## nessren200

nmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

----------


## nessren200

============================================

----------


## nessren200

وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو ووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## nessren200

ةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة ةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة

----------


## nessren200

ةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة ةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة

----------


## nessren200

NNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN

----------


## nessren200

ةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة ة

----------


## nessren200

نننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننن نننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننن ننننننننننننننننننننننننننن

----------


## nessren200

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

----------


## nessren200

ؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤ

----------


## nessren200

vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv

----------


## nessren200

وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو و

----------


## nessren200

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, ,,,

----------


## nessren200

وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو ووووو

----------


## nessren200

زززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززز

----------


## nessren200

وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو ووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## nessren200

jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj

----------


## nessren200

ززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززووووووووووو

----------


## nessren200

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## nessren200

ةةوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووو

----------


## nessren200

سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك , أشهد أن لا إله إلا أنت , أستغفرك وأتوب إليك

----------


## nessren200

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ،

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## nessren200

يارب لك الحمد والشكر حتى ترضى وان رضيت لك الحمد والشكر على رضاك وكرمك علي

----------


## nessren200

ززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززز

----------


## nessren200

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ، اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا...

----------


## nessren200

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## nessren200

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## nessren200

سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك , أشهد أن لا إله إلا أنت , أستغفرك وأتوب إليك

----------


## nessren200

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## nessren200

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

----------


## nessren200

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُتً )

----------


## nessren200

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

----------


## nessren200

يارب لك الحمد والشكر حتى ترضى وان رضيت لك الحمد والشكر على رضاك وكرمك علي

----------


## nessren200

لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا لا

----------


## nessren200

ووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## nessren200

زززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززز

----------


## nessren200

000000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

ووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## أم المزيونه33

في شركه اسمها شركه فورايفرليفنج شركه امريكيه عالميه ولها 155 فرع بالعالم و صار لها اكثر من 35 سنه بالسوق ..المركز الرىيسي بالشرق الأوسط دبي و عندهم فرع بابوظبي والسعوديه 3 فروع والبحرين وقطر والكويت والأردن واغلب الدول العربيه والاسلاميه واكيد بجميع الدول الاوربيه

الشركه مرخصه من الدائره الاقتصاديه في دبي 
ومنتجاتهم مصرحه من وزاره الصحه في دبي 



الشركه تنتج منتجات طبيعيه من الصبار (الوفيرا) ومنتجات النحل. اكثر من 240 منتج للصحه والجمال.. تنتج منتجات تساعد بعده أمراض مثل السكر والضغظ والتهابات الكلى ومشاكل الجهاز الهضمي والمسالك البوليه وايضاً الربو التحسسات الجلديه والكثير واهم شي ان المنتجات كلها طبيعيه.
وايضاً بالنسبه للجمال في عندهم الدايت طبيعي وناجح جدا لإنقاص او زياده الوزن وكريمات لشد الترهلات والسليولايت ، غير علاجات تساقط الشعر والثعلبه و مشاكل البشره بشكل طبيعي من غير اي مواد كمياىيه .. مثل النمش والكلف والتضبغات وحتى عندهم مكياج طبيعي غني بالمعادن والفيتامينات مفيد للبشره.


انا اشتغل مندوبه عندهم وجربت اغلب منتجاتهم والنتائج واو 

اللي تبغي تطلب اي شي تتواصل وياي علئ الخاص

----------


## nessren200

وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## nessren200

ةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة

----------


## nessren200

000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## nessren200

وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## nessren200

888888888888888888888888888888

----------


## nessren200

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

----------


## nessren200

ةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة ةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة

----------


## nessren200

وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو ووووو

----------


## nessren200

.................................

----------


## nessren200

وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووو

----------


## nessren200

.................................................. ......

----------


## هواجس خير

ما شاء الله

----------


## nessren200

ةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة ة

----------


## nessren200

ةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة ةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة

----------


## nessren200

( رَبِ إني لِما أنزلْتَ إليَّ مِن خَيرٍ فقير )

----------


## nessren200

ة ةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة

----------


## nessren200

وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## nessren200

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

----------


## nessren200

( رَبِ إني لِما أنزلْتَ إليَّ مِن خَيرٍ فقير )

----------


## nessren200

nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn

----------


## nessren200

ووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## nessren200

وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## nessren200

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## nessren200

( دَعٌأَء أَلَأًسّتٌغِفِأُرً )

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُتً )

----------


## nessren200

افتراضي
( دَعٌأَء أَلَأًسّتٌغِفِأُرً ) 

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُتً )

----------


## nessren200

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## nessren200

( دَعٌأَء أَلَأًسّتٌغِفِأُرً )

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُتً )

----------


## nessren200

( دَعٌأَء أَلَأًسّتٌغِفِأُرً )

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُتً )

----------


## nessren200

( دَعٌأَء أَلَأًسّتٌغِفِأُرً )

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُتً )

----------


## nessren200

( دَعٌأَء أَلَأًسّتٌغِفِأُرً )

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُتً )

----------


## nessren200

ىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى ىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى ىىى

----------


## nessren200

MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM

----------


## nessren200

000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

ززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززز

----------


## nessren200

,llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll

----------


## nessren200

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, ,

----------


## nessren200

( دَعٌأَء أَلَأًسّتٌغِفِأُرً )

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُتً )

----------


## nessren200

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## nessren200

( دَعٌأَء أَلَأًسّتٌغِفِأُرً )

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُتً )

----------


## nessren200

( دَعٌأَء أَلَأًسّتٌغِفِأُرً )

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُتً )

----------


## nessren200

أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُتً

----------


## هواجس خير

ما شاء الله

----------


## nessren200

تسلمين يارب الغالية

----------


## nessren200

وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## nessren200

( دَعٌأَء أَلَأًسّتٌغِفِأُرً )

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُتً )

----------


## nessren200

//////////////////////////////////////////

----------


## nessren200

-استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله---

---استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله---

اللهم يا ذا الوجه الأكرم و الاسم الاعظم و العطية الجزلى
اللهم اشفيني وعافيني يارب العالمين

----------


## nessren200

ووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## nessren200

ةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة ةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة

----------


## nessren200

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

----------


## nessren200

( دَعٌأَء أَلَأًسّتٌغِفِأُرً ) 

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُتً )

----------


## nessren200

( دَعٌأَء أَلَأًسّتٌغِفِأُرً ) 

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُتً )

----------


## nessren200

-استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله---

---استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله---

اللهم يا ذا الوجه الأكرم و الاسم الاعظم و العطية الجزلى
اللهم اشفيني وعافيني يارب العالمين

----------


## nessren200

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## nessren200

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## nessren200

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

----------


## nessren200

( دَعٌأَء أَلَأًسّتٌغِفِأُرً ) 

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُتً )

----------


## nessren200

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, ,,

----------


## nessren200

زززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززز

----------


## nessren200

.................................................. .....

----------


## nessren200

ةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة ةةةة

----------


## nessren200

( دَعٌأَء أَلَأًسّتٌغِفِأُرً ) 

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُ

----------


## nessren200

( دَعٌأَء أَلَأًسّتٌغِفِأُرً ) 

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُت

----------


## nessren200

اللَّهُمَّ أَنْتَ رَبِّي ، لا إِلَه إِلاَّ أَنْتَ خَلَقْتَني وأَنَا عَبْدُكَ ، وأَنَا على عهْدِكَ ووعْدِكَ ما اسْتَطَعْتُ ، أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ شَرِّ ما صنَعْتُ ، أَبوءُ لَكَ بِنِعْمتِكَ علَيَ ، وأَبُوءُ بذَنْبي فَاغْفِرْ لي ، فَإِنَّهُ لا يغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبِ إِلاَّ أَنْتَ .

----------


## nessren200

-------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## nessren200

( دَعٌأَء أَلَأًسّتٌغِفِأُرً )

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُتً )

----------


## هواجس خير

ما شاء الله

----------


## nessren200

وووووووووو ةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة

----------


## nessren200

[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[

----------


## nessren200

999999999999999999999999

----------


## nessren200

000000000000000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

( دَعٌأَء أَلَأًسّتٌغِفِأُرً )

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُتً )

----------


## nessren200

( دَعٌأَء أَلَأًسّتٌغِفِأُرً )

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُتً )

----------


## nessren200

( دَعٌأَء أَلَأًسّتٌغِفِأُرً )

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُتً )

----------


## nessren200

( دَعٌأَء أَلَأًسّتٌغِفِأُرً )

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُتً

----------


## nessren200

( دَعٌأَء أَلَأًسّتٌغِفِأُرً )

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُتً )

- - - Updated - - -

( دَعٌأَء أَلَأًسّتٌغِفِأُرً )

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُتً )

----------


## nessren200

( دَعٌأَء أَلَأًسّتٌغِفِأُرً )

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُتً

----------


## nessren200

( دَعٌأَء أَلَأًسّتٌغِفِأُرً )

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُتً )

----------


## nessren200

( دَعٌأَء أَلَأًسّتٌغِفِأُرً ) 

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُتً )

----------


## nessren200

( دَعٌأَء أَلَأًسّتٌغِفِأُرً ) 

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُتً )

----------


## nessren200

( دَعٌأَء أَلَأًسّتٌغِفِأُرً ) 

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُتً )

----------


## nessren200

( دَعٌأَء أَلَأًسّتٌغِفِأُرً )

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُتً

----------


## nessren200

( دَعٌأَء أَلَأًسّتٌغِفِأُرً ) 

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُتً )

----------


## nessren200

( دَعٌأَء أَلَأًسّتٌغِفِأُرً ) 

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُتً )

----------


## nessren200

( دَعٌأَء أَلَأًسّتٌغِفِأُرً ) 

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُتً )

----------


## nessren200

( دَعٌأَء أَلَأًسّتٌغِفِأُرً ) 

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُتً )

----------


## nessren200

( دَعٌأَء أَلَأًسّتٌغِفِأُرً ) 

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُتً )

----------


## nessren200

( دَعٌأَء أَلَأًسّتٌغِفِأُرً ) 

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُتً )

----------


## nessren200

( دَعٌأَء أَلَأًسّتٌغِفِأُرً ) 

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُتً )

----------


## nessren200

( دَعٌأَء أَلَأًسّتٌغِفِأُرً ) 

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُتً )

----------


## nessren200

( دَعٌأَء أَلَأًسّتٌغِفِأُرً ) 

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُتً )

----------


## nessren200

-استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله---

---استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله---

اللهم يا ذا الوجه الأكرم و الاسم الاعظم و العطية الجزلى
اللهم اشفيني وعافيني يارب العالمين

----------


## nessren200

( دَعٌأَء أَلَأًسّتٌغِفِأُرً ) 

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُتً )

----------


## nessren200

--------------------------------------

----------


## nessren200

( دَعٌأَء أَلَأًسّتٌغِفِأُرً ) 

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُتً )

----------


## nessren200

( دَعٌأَء أَلَأًسّتٌغِفِأُرً ) 

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُتً )

----------


## nessren200

( دَعٌأَء أَلَأًسّتٌغِفِأُرً ) 

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُتً )

----------


## nessren200

0000000000000000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

( دَعٌأَء أَلَأًسّتٌغِفِأُرً ) 

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُتً )

----------


## nessren200

( دَعٌأَء أَلَأًسّتٌغِفِأُرً ) 

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُتً )

----------


## nessren200

( دَعٌأَء أَلَأًسّتٌغِفِأُرً ) 

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُتً )

----------


## nessren200

( دَعٌأَء أَلَأًسّتٌغِفِأُرً ) 

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُتً )

----------


## nessren200

( دَعٌأَء أَلَأًسّتٌغِفِأُرً ) 

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُت

----------


## nessren200

( دَعٌأَء أَلَأًسّتٌغِفِأُرً ) 

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُتً )

----------


## nessren200

( دَعٌأَء أَلَأًسّتٌغِفِأُرً ) 

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُتً )

----------


## nessren200

وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## nessren200

---------------------------------------

----------


## nessren200

00000000000000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

0000000000000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

( دَعٌأَء أَلَأًسّتٌغِفِأُرً ) 

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُتً )

----------


## nessren200

( دَعٌأَء أَلَأًسّتٌغِفِأُرً ) 

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُتً )

----------


## omlaila

بالتوفيق حبيبتي

----------


## nessren200

تسلميلي يارب

----------


## nessren200

ةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة ةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة

----------


## nessren200

( دَعٌأَء أَلَأًسّتٌغِفِأُرً ) 

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُتً )

----------


## nessren200

00000000000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

------------------------

----------


## nessren200

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, ,

----------


## nessren200

-----------------------

----------

